# Buch-Empfehlung zum Einstieg in Java



## ParachutePie (13. Dez 2016)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum 

Ich möchte anfangen Java zu lernen und wollte euch fragen ob ihr mir Buchempfehlungen aussprechen könnt. Habe bisher noch keine Vorerfahrungen in der Programmierung, bin daher ein blutiger Anfänger. Habe mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut und es scheint ein relatives großes Spektrum an Einstiegslektüre zu geben. Bspw. hat das Buch: "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" sehr gute Rezessionen, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie aktuell dieses noch ist, da es auf Java 5 basiert (2006 veröffentlicht). Nun wollte ich wissen ob ihr mir irgendwelche Quellen empfehlen könntet um Java zu lernen. Bin hochmotivert und würde mich sehr freuen! 

LG


----------



## Nuiton (15. Dez 2016)

Java von Kopf bis Fuß
Java-Programmierung für Anfänger: Programmieren lernen ohne Vorkenntnisse
Programmieren lernen mit Java: Aktuell zu Java 8 und mit dem WindowBuilder
Intro to Java Programming, Brief Version, Global Edition
Java ist auch eine Insel (umsonst)


----------



## Dukel (15. Dez 2016)

Nuiton hat gesagt.:


> Java ist auch eine Insel (umsonst)



Sinnvoller wäre die aktuelle Version http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/java7/
Ausserdem wäre kostenlos statt umsonst ein besserer Begriff


----------



## Nuiton (15. Dez 2016)

Macht wohl einen riesen Unterschied in diesem Thema welchen Begriff man benutzt.


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Dez 2016)

Moin,


Nuiton hat gesagt.:


> Macht wohl einen riesen Unterschied in diesem Thema welchen Begriff man benutzt


nun ja, _umsonst _könnte man ja auch als _vergeblich _interpretieren 

Aber dafür halte ich Deinen Link (http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel/) für deutlich geeigneter, da er auf das Sprachgrundlagen-Buch verweist und nicht auf das spezielle Handbuch zu den Java SE-Bibliotheken !
Aber zum grundlgenden Einstieg sind die anderen von Dir genannten Bücher vlt. eh' eher geeignet als die die _Insel_, die IMHO eher ein Nachschlagewerk ist 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## App (12. Feb 2017)

Ich habe vor kurzem auch mit solchen Büchern angefangen.
Java von Kopf bis Fuß ist nicht leicht zu schaffen (wenn überhaupt) ohne Vorkenntnisse.
Bediene dich da lieber mit dem Buch "Programmieren von Kopf bis Fuß" aus der Oreilly Buchreihe.
Danach kannst du Java von Kopf bis Fuß lernen.

Was in Java von [...] steht, ist zeitlos. Du kannst es in allen Versionen verwenden (laut oreilly.de Mail Support)

Nach Java von Kopf bis Fuß, könntest du der im Buch stehenden Empfehlung folgen und "Entwurfsmuster von Kopf bis Fuß" lesen, danach empfehle ich noch "Der Weg zum Java Profi" von Michael Inden, dpunkt Verlag.

Alles findest du auf Amazon.

PS: Rheinwerk Verlag Bücher mag ich überhaupt nicht. Die sind meiner Meinung nach nicht gut, und kommen an "Top-Bücher" wie Java von Kopf bis Fuß nicht ran.


----------



## Viktim (7. Apr 2017)

Ist warscheinlich schon zu Spät, aber ich finde "Schrödinger programmiert Java" echt gut  
Ist zwar nur was für den Anfang, aber sonst echt super!


----------



## Tommy135 (7. Apr 2017)

Nuiton hat gesagt.:


> Java ist auch eine Insel (umsonst)



Gibt es auch im Thalia als Kaufversion ca. 50€

Aber ParachutePie hast du mal im Internet geschaut, unter Google gibt es viele Toturials auch für Einsteiger. Zum Beispiel


java-tutorial
Dort kann man sich gut einlesen. Ansonsten gibt es auch gute YouTube Videos.
Einfach mal recherchieren.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß

Tommy135


----------



## Javinner (14. Sep 2017)

Hallo,
einige Fragen zum Buch BlueJ:

Ist der "Rote Faden" bei diesem Buch erkennbar, bzw. vorhanden?
Gibt es Aufgaben zum jeden Kapitel und wenn ja, sind diese mit dem bis zum Kapitel gelernten auch lösbar?
Bauen die Kapitel aufeinander auf?
Muss man für dieses Buch die Umgebung installieren oder geht es auch mit NetBeans z.Bsp?
Was beinhaltet die CD? (Habe gesehen, dass es Bücher mit und ohne gibt)
Gibt es ein Forum dafür?
Ich lese mich gerade in das Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" und wie ich gesehen habe, gibt es
da keine Aufgaben. So suche ich ein Buch, welches das Gelernte anhand Aufgaben festigen soll.


----------



## Flown (14. Sep 2017)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Muss man für dieses Buch die Umgebung installieren oder geht es auch mit NetBeans z.Bsp?


Es ist eben ein Buch das auf BlueJ aufbaut, was anderes zu nehmen geht, aber ist witzlos.
Nimm ein allgemeines Buch, dass dir OOP Prinzipien vermittelt und Java als Basis verwendet. Ich habs z.B. mit Sprechen Sie Java gelernt vor über 15 Jahren


----------



## Javinner (14. Sep 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Mir sind zwei Punkte sehr wichtig: der rote Faden und die ausführlich dokumentierte Lösungen zu den moderat steigenden Aufgaben. 
In welche Richtung will ich mich entwickeln: weniger Spiele, eher Programme wie Kochbuch oder ein Wörterbuch. Soweit ich beurteilen kann, sind dabei Klassen, Arrays, UI und Datenbanken Themen, die wichtig sind. Nun suche ich ein Buch, welches diese Gebiete sehr gut abdeckt, moderater Schwierigkeitsgrad und eben der rote Faden.
Ich finde Java-Insel, bis auf die fehlenden Aufgaben, eigentlich ganz gut. Bin mittlerweile 
beim Ende des zweiten Kapitels angekommen, verstehe und kann 99% des gelernten 
anwenden. Jetzt kommen Klassen und da wären paar Aufgaben zu den erwähnten Themen wirklich gut. Ein Tutorial ist ebenso herzlich willkommen, wie ein gutes Buch, jedoch habe ich 
eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Lernerfolg dabei eher kleiner ist, als bei einem Buch,
bin eine Leserate :-D

LG


----------



## Javinner (18. Sep 2017)

Muss die Angabe korrigieren:
zum Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" gibt es wohl Aufgaben samt Musterlösungen.
Für Verwirrung sorgt, es sind mehrere Bücher auf der Seite abrufbar und je nach dem, welche Auflage man
Aufruft, sind auch Lösungen dabei oder auch nicht.
Für die Interessenten: 
diese Auflage bietet die Lösungen und Beispielprogramme als Download an.
http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de...tml#dodtp26179a0a-2d10-4e6f-87d0-b41b72952492


----------



## Javinner (4. Nov 2017)

Empfehlenswert ist ebenso ein Buch `Grundkurs: Programmieren in Java` http://www.grundkurs-java.de
Habe mir das Buch gekauft und bin bis jetzt bis auf eine Sache zufrieden. Das Buch ist sehr verständlich und einfach geschrieben. Jedes Kapitel hat ein Projekt, welches in diesem verfolgt wird. Zudem gibt es Aufgaben samt Lösungen, 
Anzahl derer jedoch vom Kapitel zu Kapitel schwankt. Ebenso gibt es eine Ergänzung zum Buch als Download.
Habe mir das Buch als Bundle gekauft so dass ich ebenso zu PDF-Ausgabe etwas sagen kann. Die Formatierung ist nicht ganz gelungen, weil die PDF mehr in die linke obere Ecke "verschoben" ist. Tut der Sache kein Abbruch, aber ein Schönheitsfehler. Lässt sich mit jedem PDF-Reader öffnen. Das Buch selbst scheint ordentlich verarbeitet zu sein. 

Was mich etwas stört: ich bin der Meinung, dass Fachliteratur frei von Genderdreck sein muss! 
Ausdrucke wie "Programmierer bzw. Programmier_innen" oder "Entwickler bzw. Entwickler_innen"hatte ich zuhauf in meiner Jugend so dass ich der Meinung bin, dies gehört auf den Mühlhaufen der Geschichte und nicht in ein Fachbuch!
Davon wird die "Programmierer_in" auch nicht schlauer, spart euch die Tinte.


----------



## mrBrown (4. Nov 2017)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Was mich etwas stört: ich bin der Meinung, dass Fachliteratur frei von Genderdreck sein muss!
> Ausdrucke wie "Programmierer bzw. Programmier_innen" oder "Entwickler bzw. Entwickler_innen"hatte ich zuhauf in meiner Jugend so dass ich der Meinung bin, dies gehört auf den Mühlhaufen der Geschichte und nicht in ein Fachbuch!
> Davon wird die "Programmierer_in" auch nicht schlauer, spart euch die Tinte.


Überprivilegierter weißer Mann?


----------



## Javinner (4. Nov 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Überprivilegierter weißer Mann?


Die einzig logische Möglichkeit?


----------



## Nona_90 (31. Mrz 2021)

In der Informatik Aktuell gibt es auch eine Auflistung. Siehe Bücher zur Programmierung mit Java.


----------



## Nummer6800 (1. Jul 2021)

Schrödinger programmiert Java. Da gibt es auch einen Link mit allen Beispielen im Buch.
Gruß Axel Pfennig


----------



## OlafWit (21. Sep 2022)

Ich kann meine Empfehlung für die beiden Java Bücher vom BMU Verlag nur aussprechen. Bin schon länger Kunde bei Ihnen und da passt einfach nur alles und die Praxisprojekte sind nach Durcharbeitung der Themen leicht umsetzbar. Man kann Programmbeispiele aus der Webseite runterladen und zusätzlich noch das kostenlose eBook. Die beiden also

Java Programmieren für Einsteiger​Java Kompendium: Professionell Java programmieren lernen

Preis/Leistungsverhältnis top!


----------



## OlafWit (21. Sep 2022)

Ich kann meine Empfehlung für die beiden Java Bücher vom BMU Verlag nur aussprechen. Bin schon länger Kunde bei Ihnen und da passt einfach nur alles und die Praxisprojekte sind nach Durcharbeitung der Themen leicht umsetzbar. Man kann Programmbeispiele aus der Webseite runterladen und zusätzlich noch das kostenlose eBook. Die beiden also

Java Programmieren für Einsteiger​Java Kompendium: Professionell Java programmieren lernen

Preis/Leistungsverhältnis top!


----------

